# How Do You Choose What To Play?



## Festus

Do you choose:
- by composer
- by time period
- by friends recommendation
- by difficulty
- by type
- by secular or sacred
- by arranger/arrangement
- all of the above/none of the above
- by something else


----------



## Bulldog

For me, it's a combination of composer and spur of the moment.


----------



## Barbebleu

By whatever I fancy listening to at that moment in time.


----------



## Rogerx

As above, general I don't do one composer all day


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm really just a guitar player, but I have a midi keyboard (weighted) and Pianoteq. I "practice" very seldom on piano, but use the levels of difficulty according to henle.de although I heard it's probably not so exact. Anyway I played through some pieces at level 4: a bit Bach invention bwv777, 2 Chopin preludes and a menuet (kv315a) by Mozart. Pianoteq is neat I think, I had a cembalo for Bach and different fortepianos for Mozart & Chopin. I have the belief that playing piano will make me better at guitar


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have the belief that playing piano will make me better at guitar


I think applied theory may be easier to do on the piano keyboard, particularly as you get to more complex scales, chords and chord progressions. Also voice-leading and counterpoint, e.g. with Bach chorales, two- and three-part inventions. Maybe the subtleties of note pressure and legato playing are easier to acquire on the piano, then transfer to guitar. I know that guitarists develop technique and theoretical knowledge differently than pianists, and their musicianship can be formidable. Anyway, good luck with the piano and try to play at least a bit every day!


----------



## Sonata

I usually start with some technique practice/warm up; such as scales, Bartok Mikrokosmos, or Czerny. Then I'll pretty much dig into my piano bench and pick whatever strikes me


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata said:


> I usually start with some technique practice/warm up; such as scales, Bartok Mikrokosmos, or Czerny. Then I'll pretty much dig into my piano bench and pick whatever strikes me


I think I understood OP wrong, I thought he means as in music choice for listen on a day :lol:


----------

